# pelet guns!



## smallgameboy (May 13, 2009)

i need help on choosing a pellet gun

im going to put out $250-$350 bucks on the table

any advise on best guns? (no gamo's)

and if you have any stories you want to tell feel free to

thanks


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I sure like my RWS model 36. If you buy a scope, make sure to get one made for an airgun.


----------



## smallgameboy (May 13, 2009)

ok what scope manufactuer makes them?


----------

